# Male Betta in Community Tank??



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I recently saved a Betta from an almost certain death. He was part of the cake at my brother's wedding and was gonna spend his life (like most other bettas) in a bowl. Please read my signature and tell me if you think he will get along with the rest of my fish. If not, I'm going to buy a small 1.5 or 2.gallon tank and a small filter to at least give him a proper home. If he won't be suitable in my community tank, can you recommend a few small fish that I might be able to keep him with and maybe ill get a 5 gallon. If not, ill just get a small tank for him to be solo in.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Truth is that the right answer and the safe answer is no. Though I will throw out there that I have kept several male bettas in with other fish, but I sometimes do not think things through properly and jump the gun. I was lucky on all occasions that I had bettas with mild tempers and they did not try to destroy the others, but in reality is that a chance worth taking?? I would say get the 5 gallon and try some shrimp(which is also up to your specific betta) and maybe Oto cats and snails. Either way good job saving him from that miserable life and giving him a chance.k:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Short answer, No. The gourami is what poses the problem they will fight. As for tankmates its really a toss up. I Suggest you give him a three gallon at least with heat, filtration, plants and a lid so he cant carpet surf. If you feel the need to add with him anything, keep in mind that not only bettas get aggressive but some fish see their fins as delicious. Anything non flowy and fast enough to stay out of his way, and non nippy.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Its funny because I just bought the gourami yesterday. He's a beauty. Maybe ill just throw the betta in a small tank and try to find a few tank mates for him and put it on my computer desk in my "man cave".

At this point I'm really just looking for anything that would have a high success rate with getting along with him. If it doesn't work out I can always add the new fish to my community tank. Any other suggestions on tankmates for the betta?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you can go larger then he would do fine with a school of the less nippy fast moving tetras like glo lights and head and tail lights. Platys are nippy to his fins. Bottom dwellers usually do well. Snails maybe.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe I'll just get one or two bottom dwellers. If I decide to keep him solo, is there anything special I need to do to keep his tank/filter thriving without having something like cory cats or plecos in there?


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I have black neon tetras with mine, in a ten gallon. But mine is also very brave, and very calm. Snails are a great idea. You want to find something with subdued colour, and that won't be nippy.


----------



## bettabarbara (Aug 26, 2013)

I know you have had a lot of answers already...but I love Betta fish so I have to jump in! Keeping him solo is a good idea maybe with a few bottom dwellers like you said....I have had male Bettas that are calm and then I have had a few that just want to pick a fight with anyone. So happy you saved him from the cake top!


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I am getting him a 2.5 gallon and I think I'm going to add some small bottom dwellers to the tank. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you go with such a small tank, Keep in mind about the only bottom dwellers he can have with him would be snails. Fish get way too big/ are too messy/ need others of their kinds for that size setup.


----------

